# Yeast for Welch's white grape



## calvin (Apr 25, 2014)

Going to be finally starting my batch of Welch's concentrate. I would have started it today but I was gathering my ingredients and noticed I don't have any acid blend. Since I'm headed to my LHBS I thought I'd try a different yeast strain than what I have on hand. 1118

What are your thoughts on yeast for this batch?

D-47 sounded good but I noticed max temperature range for this strain is 68 degrees. My fermenting area is usually around 70-72. So that probably won't work? If I did go this route would the higher temps ruin the batch? I could set my primary on the concrete floor? Maybe that would help. 

K1v-1116 sounds like it might be my best bet

Or I have 1118 on hand

Any advice would be appreciated 
Thanks in advance




Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Dale1978 (Apr 25, 2014)

I did a White Grape a few months back used Cos De Blanc - I think I spelled it correctly - Red Star Brand - it is suppose to be a good fruit strand of yeast - mine turned out really well - I also use 1118 - but on some wines it seems to blow off a lot of flavor


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 25, 2014)

I used that also for Welches White and liked how it worked "Cote des blanc"
Mike


----------



## blueflint (Apr 25, 2014)

I like Cote des blanc on Niagara Peach. Used it several times, does well. I am using D47 for the first time right now, kind of slow like Cote does blanc. Feed your yeast , treat them well and they will do you well.

-Tony


----------



## dralarms (Apr 25, 2014)

I use 71b 1122 lavin. Works great and gives a nice flavor in the end.


----------



## calvin (Apr 26, 2014)

My recipe calls for 12 tsp of acid blend. Does this seem like way to much? 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (Apr 26, 2014)

Yes. Don't use any, welches is balanced already. I make this all the time and have 10 gal. cooling it's heels in carboys right now. If you have an acid tester test the juice, it will be right. IMHO


----------



## Duster (Apr 26, 2014)

I also agree with CDB yeast for fruits or whites. Premier curvee is also very good for reds. These are my two primary go to yeasts



Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making App


----------



## Dale1978 (Apr 26, 2014)

I agree with Dralarms - test the acid - I followed a recipe making mine and tested the acid right before pitching the yeast and it was way high - had to add cal carbonate to bring it back down - so test before adding acid


----------



## calvin (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok thanks everyone! Off to my LHBS now. I'll leave the acid blend out


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Geronimo (Apr 26, 2014)

You're lucky you asked about the acid blend. 12 tsp of blend would have made lemonade out of that juice.. the blend is usually 50-60% citric acid. If you get done and the wine seems flat, flabby and uninteresting, you can always add some during secondary.


----------



## calvin (Apr 26, 2014)

Cool. Thanks Geronimo 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

